# Racycle



## filmonger (Aug 26, 2013)

Man this one looks interesting - not sure about the price though...

http://r.ebay.com/rRCHvq


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 28, 2013)

I've never seen that chainring that wasn't a skiptooth, very interesting.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 28, 2013)

Where is Blue Nelson?
It appears to be in the teens and it has a Musselman armless coaster brake.
Why is there such a large gap between the rear fender and tire?


----------



## filmonger (Aug 29, 2013)

*RE: Gap*

Just a guess but I'd say its because someone has put 700c rims on her....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 29, 2013)

I thought the 700c rim was very close to the same size as the vintage 28" rims?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd say the gap is fine even if 28's.....
No all, but MANY builders left a large gap. (esp. since these are "flatter" fenders.)

If she was bin.... it would be on way to my place now.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 29, 2013)

What is bin?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> What is bin?




...buy it now.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 29, 2013)

Doh!
Should have guessed that!


----------



## Iverider (Aug 29, 2013)

Rear fender is a little tweaked in the photo. It should be closer to the tire like it is where it meets the seat stays. Cool bike.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Why is there such a large gap between the rear fender and tire?




Because it has 26x1.375 size wheels


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 29, 2013)

*1913 Catalog page*

1913 Racycle Rideabout catalog page.  Note 1/2" pitch roller chain, mudguards were optional.  Flat mudguards on these typically had a lot of gap to tire, including 3 original bike pics with mudguards to show just that.  Great bike I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 29, 2013)

*RACYCLE madness- my first post*

Also, look at the fender gap on Blue's original white Racycle in his "RACYCLE madness- my first post", first post, pic 3.  These Racycle's just had huge gaps to the 28" tires, that's the reason I suspect most were ordered without them or they were removed later as unsightly is my hypothetical guess on why you see fenders on so few Racycle's.  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dness-my-first-post&highlight=racycle+madness


----------



## Wcben (Aug 29, 2013)

Great research Gary!  Right on the money.... Rideabout!!


----------



## filmonger (Aug 30, 2013)

*RE: Gaps*

Thanks Gary.....

Quite interesting and informative in many ways.


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, 1/2 inch roller chain in 1913, very ahead of its time!


----------



## chitown (Aug 30, 2013)

Machine Age Victim said:


> Wow, 1/2 inch roller chain in 1913, very ahead of its time!




Rare for it being an American made Diamond 1/2".

There were a lot of companies moving to 1/2" around this time, just most were using imported English drive trains.

This 1911 American Motor Cycle Company catalog shows 1/2" pitch (AMCC were Consolidated Manufacturing Co built)











1913 George Lewis owned company "Premier Cycles" catalog pic:


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree, this bike has replacement rims...Blue and I agree that to build a Racycle, you need at least: Frame, 

bottom bracket assembly, fork, and head badge. This one meets all criteria. Having correct hubs AND some

fenders only makes this a MORE desirable purchase.......Oh, and, thanks for the razzing fellas...!!! (&*$%?!@#@) 



bikewhorder said:


> Because it has 26x1.375 size wheels


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 30, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Because it has 26x1.375 size wheels




Now that I blew the pic way up you are correct.  Rims must have been swapped out a LONG time ago as they are Fisk Air Flight in 26x1.375, very old US lightweight bicycle tires.


----------



## filmonger (Sep 1, 2013)

*RE: sold cheaply*

Ummm.... Seemed like someone got quite the deal. I would have bid if I thought it was going to go so cheaply. It realllly seems like the bottom has dropped out of the collectors market. Not that I am complaining since I am mainly a buyer.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 1, 2013)

The American economy is very tight and now we are going to add more misery to it, such as the Syrian problem.
Now is a great time to buy.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 1, 2013)

We have a dyed-in-the-wool, Marxist, rookie, "community organizer," Kenyan immigrant, "president" 

(sic,) that likes the United States headed toward bankruptcy while he plays golf. Are Americans able

trade food stamps for vintage bikes? What a clusterf*ck.


----------



## frankster41 (Sep 1, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I agree, this bike has replacement rims...Blue and I agree that to build a Racycle, you need at least: Frame,
> 
> bottom bracket assembly, fork, and head badge. This one meets all criteria. Having correct hubs AND some
> 
> fenders only makes this a MORE desirable purchase.......Oh, and, thanks for the razzing fellas...!!! (&*$%?!@#@)




What about the Kelly adjustable handlebars?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 1, 2013)

That's the icing on the cake!


----------

